# Leaky tank to emersed?



## tam (1 Jul 2021)

I just had to empty out my 30L tank today as it developed a slow leak out one seam. It's a Leddy Shrimp Smart tank so roughly a foot cubed. I was wondering, could I take that and grow something permanently emersed in it (not sure what the technical term would be). Anyone done that with a tank? Will it just end up covered in condensation and not good to look at? It's got a glass lid, about 3mm gap all around, but I could leave that off and a Leddy LED - I don't have anywhere particularly well naturally lit to put it. I'm presuming aquarium wood left in would grow some impressive mould?

Tam


----------



## aec34 (1 Jul 2021)

I’ve done something similar with an old biorb and turned it into a terrarium - works fine!
Well, fine enough: I’m still experimenting with the best bits of wood. The condensation can be managed by watering more or less til you strike a balance. 
Others will have sage advice 👍


----------



## Nick potts (1 Jul 2021)

As above, what you are describing is basically a terrarium.

Most of the plants you would grow in an aquarium will do just as well or better in this kind of setup, the key is keeping the humidity high. You can use your aquarium wood/rocks as hardscape, and if mould does start to appear on anything you can add some springtails to keep everything nice and clean.

Take a look at Scaped nature, they have some stunning terrariums.


----------



## tam (2 Jul 2021)

Nick potts said:


> Take a look at Scaped nature, they have some stunning terrariums.


I was literally just watching a youtube video from GF doing a tour and the first tank was a damaged one that was being used as a terrarium!


----------



## mort (2 Jul 2021)

The amount of condensation will depend on how humid you need to keep it for the plants you want to use. Most plants love a high humidity so you may need to start off with a period where you except condensation on the glass but you can slowly acclimate the plants to a lower humidity (so plants will work, others won't).
You can also look at plants used in paludariums that like their feet moist but are happy with just the odd mist. Luckily a lot of these plants can be found as houseplants.


----------



## tam (3 Jul 2021)

Are advice on substrate? It was fine gravel (which probably has a nice mulm layer at the bottom) the options on terrarium substrates seem as wider as aquarium ones!


----------



## PARAGUAY (4 Jul 2021)

Research what type of plants you like to use as mort says some are suitable for a jungle type others a dry. Probably Scaped Nature and Aquarium Gardens will have the substrate kits


----------



## mort (4 Jul 2021)

As paraguay mentions it depends on the plants. Some will grow better with a nice open substrate, others don't mind a really dense one. It also very much depends on how wet you are keeping the substrate. If you want it constantly wet/submerged then that would suggest a different substrate to if you want it to just be a moist terrarium type substrate.
If you are going for normal aquarium plants then you will be able to keep it wetter and should be ok with any normal aquarium type substrate. If it's more the houseplant, fittonia for example, then you would want a more open substrate that doesn't stay as wet.


----------

